# Problem hanging Gatorboard



## CanonInDS (Jan 27, 2011)

I like having my photographs mounted on Gatorboard but I am not sure how to hang the Gatorboard on the wall.  I tried to mount the gatorboard to a 1/2 inch thick piece of MDF that was 2 inches smaller than the perimeter of my photo to prevent the photograph from laying flat on the wall.  I attached the Gatorboard to the MDF with Liquid Nail.  I think the weight of the MDF was too much for the Liquid Nail/ Gatorboard combo. All 8 Gatorboard/ MDF combos separated the second time I moved them. Any suggestions?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 27, 2011)

What size prints are you hanging?

-Pete


----------



## N1C0L3 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've hung my pictures that were mounted on gatorboard with those 3M velcro strips that have the removable sticky stuff: 3M Command Poster Strrips, removeable tape, no damage

Buy the biggest size of those that you can and the more the better.  The best part of those is that they will come off the back of your picture after.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 27, 2011)

I sometimes do the same presentation...  let the print "float" away from the wall.

I can't imagine using MDF.  It's so heavy.  That's why I asked about the print size.  I wouldn't hang anything smaller than 16x20.

I mount my prints on Masonite so I can paint the edges.  Then I glue 1x2s to the back with ordinary white wood glue.

-Pete


----------



## N1C0L3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea MDF might be too heavy, unless you are able to screw it into the wall.  In the past I have used the really thick (like 1.5 inch) foam board to float my gatorboard pictures.  Just cut a square of it that is smaller than the picture you are mounting.  The 3M velcro should be able to hold both the gatorboard to the foam board, and the foam board to the wall.


----------



## CanonInDS (Jan 27, 2011)

My photographs ranged from 8x24 to 21x35.  Thank you for your replies.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the backside of a 'Ready to Hang' 16x20 on gatorboard from my SmugMug account (Bay Photo). It's basically a smaller sized wooden frame adhered to the back. It sits nicely off the wall while viewing.


----------

